# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Hoofdpijn bovenop hoofd en onder rugpijn

## anneke43

Het is iets wat steeds terugkeert en lange tijd duurt voor het voorbij is..

Het begint met onder in mijn rug in het midden rugpijn.
Dat gaat van in mijn nek naar de bovenkant vanmijn hoofd
en vaak achter mijn ogen..
Ben daarbij ook heel erg moe
en vaak vermoeide benen..
zoveel pijnstillers etc gekregen maar vooralsnog nietshelpt
moet nu afspraak maken bij de hoofdpijnpoli

ik voel mij door die rug en hoofd zo onzeker
en heb geen puf

herkent iemand dit??????????????????

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Aneke,

Een afspraak maken met de hoofpijnpoli is een optie, maar ik denk dat je veel meer baat zult hebben bij een fysiotherepeut. 
Je schijft dat de pijn onder in je rug begint, en dan vervolgens naar je nek, en vanaf daar trekt het door naar de bovenkant van je hoofd. Als ik dit zo lees dan denk ik dat jij gewoon last hebt van je spieren. Ik weet het eigenlijk bijna zeker dat het je spieren zijn.
De rede dat ik dat weet is omdat ik regelmatig dezelfde klachten heb als jij hier schrijft!
Alleen bij jou begint het in de onderrug, maar bij mij begint het tussen mijn schouderbladen. Als ik dan weer een aantal maal bij de fysio ben geweest dan gaat het weer een tijd goed. (de rede dat ik telkens last van de spieren in mijn rug heb heeft alles met mijn heupklachten te maken)
Dus ik denk dat het verstandig is om eens langs een fysiotherepeut te gaan.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## anneke43

dank je wel voor je reaktie..
mijn fysiobehandelingen zijn er doorheen...heb wel nieuwe indicatie aangevraagd..
Maar tis niet zo dat als ik bij de fysio zit dat ik dan geen last heb..
wellicht komt het door mijn voet..
heb artrose in mijn enkel, en loop daardoor niet altijd even makkelijk.
waardoor er steefstand zou kunnen ontstaan..

maar nu is het weer over..
ik voel het van onder mijn rug opkomen, dan heb ik 4 dagen knetterende hoofdpijn, daarna voel ik mij 2 weken ook nog niet goed, met hoofdijn, maar geen knetterende, en rugpijn
en dan word ik wakkker en denk ik...volgens mij is het over..
en dan is het klaar...
ik vind het iets heel raars..
er helpen dan ook geen medicijnen tegen

----------


## josé veenje

Beste Anneke,
Jou klachten herken ik direct.
Ook ik heb deze klachten al jaren. ik ben fibromyalgie patiënt en heb altijd gedacht dat het daar aan lag, want wat ik ook heb, de huisarts zegt dat het allemaal bij de fm hoort. ik loop nu bij de osteopaat hij behandeld onderandere m'n onderrug, nek en hoofd. Dit al 7 consulten. Alleen ik merk er nog niets van! Heel jammer, want ik kan zo weinig. Ik voel me er gewoon ziek bij. misselijk, niet scherp kunnen zien en heel vermoeid, ik moet echt gaan liggen. Bij mij duurt het van enkele uren tot 2 dagen. Ook ik hoop op een wonderdokter.

----------

